# Colubrid LOVERS



## colubridlover (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello all.
My first solo post.

I would love to hear from everyone who keeps, breeds colubrids.
Love to see some pics of your own snakes and set-ups.


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 9, 2014)

i used to but not anymore here are a couple of pics View attachment 307021
View attachment 307022
View attachment 307023
View attachment 307024
View attachment 307025
enclosure and pond/waterfall were all handmade by me it had a pump with a misting system/fogger...let me know if pics dont work

- - - Updated - - -

did pics work


----------



## Umbral (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice set up! I'm curious, how hard is it to feed tree snakes, I've heard mixed reports from only taking fish to people saying they smash mice, or do they start on fish and ease onto mice?


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 9, 2014)

start on fish or skinks can be very difficult to get onto mice in saying that some people have no trouble at all


----------



## colubridlover (Mar 9, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> i used to but not anymore here are a couple of pics View attachment 307021
> View attachment 307022
> View attachment 307023
> View attachment 307024
> ...



love the set up.
would have been a lot of fun cleaning all the poo.
One of biggest downfall of colubrids is amount of poo.

do you still have that common tree snake?

- - - Updated - - -



Umbral said:


> Nice set up! I'm curious, how hard is it to feed tree snakes, I've heard mixed reports from only taking fish to people saying they smash mice, or do they start on fish and ease onto mice?



personally I don't think they process furr well.
i keep to fish, plus easy to throw fish into its bowl and they move around causing snake to naturally be curious.
i do use pinkie mice to fatten snakes befor cooling.

either way they're great snakes to keep
i love them


----------



## baker (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is a couple of pictures of my keelback that I have. 
First is when I just got it:


The next one is around a years growth later:


And this last one is my most recent picture of it:


Awesome snakes to keep these guys. Need to track down a couple more eventually to breed them.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Stuart (Mar 10, 2014)

Couple of mine


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 10, 2014)

what type of snake is that @SniperCap? looks like the colouration of a woma but its not a woma is it?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 10, 2014)

ryanbichel said:


> what type of snake is that @SniperCap? looks like the colouration of a woma


brown tree snake. Correct me if im wrong snipercap


----------



## Stuart (Mar 10, 2014)

ryanbichel said:


> what type of snake is that @SniperCap? looks like the colouration of a woma but its not a woma is it?



_Boiga irregularis

_


Cold-B-Hearts said:


> brown tree snake. Correct me if im wrong snipercap



No need to correct ya mate.


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 10, 2014)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> brown tree snake. Correct me if im wrong snipercap


if it is its beautiful.Actually it is beautiful all together. what kind of brown is it (locale) [MENTION=27815]SniperCap[/MENTION]? might look at getting one!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 10, 2014)

ryanbichel said:


> if it is its beautiful.Actually it is beautiful all together. what kind of brown is it (locale) @SniperCap? might look at getting one!



If you are thinking "Brown" as in Eastern or Western, its not the same mate. As C-B-H said above, it's a Brown Tree Snake, also known as a Night Tiger, Dolls Eye or Banded Tree snake depending on who you are talking to. 

All of mine are either Katherine or NT Top End locale.


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 10, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> If you are thinking "Brown" as in Eastern or Western, its not the same mate. As C-B-H said above, it's a Brown Tree Snake, also known as a Night Tiger, Dolls Eye or Banded Tree snake depending on who you are talking to.
> 
> All of mine are either Katherine or NT Top End locale.




Yeah I meant brown as in brown tree snake, I know all about these critters as I have a family living in a hollowed out tree on my 160 acre block. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2014)

WA Kimberly locale.. 
Really keen to get the black and white version...


----------



## ReptileWatch (Mar 11, 2014)

colubridlover said:


> personally I don't think they process furr well.
> i keep to fish, plus easy to throw fish into its bowl and they move around causing snake to naturally be curious.
> i do use pinkie mice to fatten snakes befor cooling.
> 
> ...



What type of fish did you use colubridlover? Just regular feeder fish? And did you ever breed the fish yourself?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2014)

ryanbichel said:


> Yeah I meant brown as in brown tree snake, I know all about these critters as I have a family living in a hollowed out tree on my 160 acre block. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


Family? BTS are usually solitary....


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah don't see much of the youngster any more but the male and female( I think) seem to still live there. yiu only see them together in the arvo or middle of the day.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2014)

ryanbichel said:


> Yeah don't see much of the youngster any more but the male and female( I think) seem to still live there. yiu only see them together in the arvo or middle of the day.


Cool. Snag a pic of them for us when you get a chance.


----------



## colubridlover (Mar 11, 2014)

ReptileWatch said:


> What type of fish did you use colubridlover? Just regular feeder fish? And did you ever breed the fish yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regular ate feeder fish, good fish, guppies.
nope but I got fish in bulk. What about you?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 12, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Nice set up! I'm curious, how hard is it to feed tree snakes, I've heard mixed reports from only taking fish to people saying they smash mice, or do they start on fish and ease onto mice?


Brown tree snakes eat mammals easily. And they don't spray poop everywhere like GTS.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the info, from what I have heard they sound interesting to keep.


----------



## colubridlover (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all,

thankyou for sharing your knowledge and pictures with us.
here is a couple of my personal favorites.

i keep mine in a variety of ways, tubs and terrariums.
i think my next colubrid will be a night tiger all your pics have got the juices flowing hahaha


----------



## ReptileWatch (Mar 12, 2014)

colubridlover said:


> regular ate feeder fish, good fish, guppies.
> nope but I got fish in bulk. What about you?



I have never kept them as pets I had one in care for a few weeks and I just fed a couple of regular feeder fish. Been thinking of getting a colubrid maby a brown tree would be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason333 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys and gals.
i keep a variety of colours of common tree snakes.
i keep mine in exo terras, UVA/heat basking globe and 5.0 UVB.
variety of fish and rodents for food.


----------



## colubridlover (Mar 13, 2014)

Fantastic pics guys, love to see some
more pics and info on how you keep,breed, feed your colubrids.


----------



## NicG (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's a couple of photos I haven't posted before ...




[One without a flash, one with]


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 18, 2014)

NicG said:


> Here's a couple of photos I haven't posted before ...
> 
> View attachment 307330
> View attachment 307331
> ...



@NicG, stunning snakes! Love your setup too. All very inspiring


----------



## NicG (Mar 18, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Love your setup too. All very inspiring



I can't credit for the set-up in the photos. That belongs to Mason, of which I am quite envious.

As for the snakes, I can only really take credit for breeding the green one; I purchased the other two.


----------



## Tigerlily (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Colubridlover, I figured I'd take you up on your offer and post some pics of my CTS Eden 

View attachment 308005

^First time she ate at my place

View attachment 308006

^ First time I held her, excuse the dog-butt

View attachment 308007

^ Not too pleased being bothered while I clean her tank 


Are the first and second black snakes you posted the same one? They're stunning! Also I love the "bathtime" pic, do you do that to help with shedding or do they seem to enjoy it? Mine basically ignores her water "bowl" (more like a baking dish) though I caught her drinking from it for the first time yesterday, so much cuteness!!! I'm wondering if an occasional swim in the bathtub would be good for her or if it would just stress her out, what do you think?

Do you catch your CTS staring at you? Mine is ALWAYS staring at me... like a stalker... a very cute stalker.

- - - Updated - - -

PS Could someone please tell me how to attach pics so they show on the page without you having to click on them? Thanks


----------



## Stuart (Mar 31, 2014)

[MENTION=39720]Tigerlily[/MENTION] http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/noteworthy-threads-5397/attach-pictures-posts-203763/


----------



## Tigerlily (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheers [MENTION=27815]SniperCap[/MENTION] !


Photo by Mark Laita (maybe not a colubrid, just one of my faves)


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 25, 2014)

*Bump*

Bumping up Team Colubrid with some new pics of my GTS Eden 


...oh and anyone know what the heck am I doing that's making my pics turn sideways?


----------



## Stuart (Apr 28, 2014)

Someone asked about localities the other day. Here's a nifty one.... 





IMO


----------



## Hamalicious (Apr 28, 2014)

baker said:


> Here is a couple of pictures of my keelback that I have.
> First is when I just got it:
> View attachment 307067
> 
> ...



Where does one get hold of a keel back? Id love one but i never see them for sale. Are they common? are many people breeding them?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have posted these photos in a herping thread but want to post them here as well. I found these on the Gold Coast whilst herping.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Apr 28, 2014)

Hamalicious said:


> Where does one get hold of a keel back? Id love one but i never see them for sale. Are they common? are many people breeding them?


They are not a common species but not super rare either. The hardest part in getting them is tracking down a breeder of them. From what I know only a handful of people are breeding them. I got mine 2 years ago when I saw an add come up but I have not seen an add since then for them. There may be some come up for sale soon depending on how the breeder goes getting them feeding, but majority may have already been sold through word of mouth. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## longqi (Apr 29, 2014)

these are pretty cute




same type of cute but with attitude















nice little keelback


----------



## colubridlover (Apr 29, 2014)

Fantastic guys. Nearly time to start cooling, who is giving this breeding a crack?


----------



## Tigerlily (May 17, 2014)

Not me. [MENTION=39985]colubridlover[/MENTION] and any other colubrid peeps, is it normal for a CTS to spend more time in hiding during this season EVEN THOUGH you're keeping the temperatures the same? I'm on the Gold Coast and we've been getting a weird pattern of warm-freezing-rainy-warm and I'm wondering if the change in amount of daytime light is affecting her since I haven't been using the UVB lately.

She shed recently which I thought was the reason, but even since then she's been very secretive and she actually refused a feed yesterday (left it in overnight, no dice) so I'm a bit concerned. Thanks for any help...


----------



## colubridlover (May 17, 2014)

Hi tiger,
What are you basking spot temps?
this time of year most snakes and pythons will be hiding away, I use UVB to create a day night period, a lot of people say not essential with tree snakes but I think UVB is


----------



## Tigerlily (May 17, 2014)

Hot spot is 35 during the day, I have a hide on that area but she prefers the one where the temperature is 28. The low end is usually around 25 but the other night I saw it go down to 21. I'm going to start using the UVB again; I think you have a point that's probably what it is... how many hours a day do you keep your light on?


----------



## mania (Jun 24, 2014)

*who likes colubrids*

lets see some photos


----------



## Stuart (Jun 28, 2014)

Couple more Groote Locale. Excuse the phone pics


----------



## Snowman (Jun 29, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Couple more Groote Locale. Excuse the phone pics
> 
> View attachment 310982
> View attachment 310983
> ...


Absolutely stunning! Are they still on the move this time of year?


----------



## Stuart (Jun 29, 2014)

They are mate. These two were relocated withing 75m of one another within 45 minutes and with one being male and one being female, the mind draws conclusions..


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 29, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Couple more Groote Locale. Excuse the phone pics
> 
> View attachment 310982
> View attachment 310983
> ...



Every time I see these beauties I get a mental image finding them hanging on my Christmas tree in place of candy canes... would be the best Christmas ever


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2014)

Some dam hot looking colubrids,keep posting these great pics.....


----------

